# 3 reds



## Steve7 (Jun 20, 2005)

i have 3 reds in a 75gallon and i just want to know if my chances of having atleast 1 male or female are good enough? they are only 2'' right now and i dont know if i should get more.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

Steve7 said:


> i have 3 reds in a 75gallon and i just want to know if my chances of having atleast 1 male or female are good enough? they are only 2'' right now and i dont know if i should get more.


you could easily add 2 more, I used to have 5 pygos in a 75g, and that is including a caribe.
though if you are gonna breed may want less as I believe they will become more territorial and aggressive.

lets see you could have:

mmm
mmf
mff
fff
fmm
ffm

4/6=2/3=66% chance of a mix


----------



## maniac_richboy (Feb 1, 2004)

I agreed with primetime that by adding a few more, you can probably have a better chance of getting a pair, even though it may be a 66% of getting one. Besides, if two of them pair up, there's also a chance that they may kill the third one. Not only that, but two of them may fight for breeding or if the third one is interfering while the pair is breeding.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

I've never bred p's, so i'm not sure, but I assume territorality and aggession must go way up for the parents. i'd still do 4-5 and be prepared to maybe lose 1 or 2 if all remain in the tank after the parents hook up. Oh well, you can just let them breed and breed one batch after the other. I'm basing this on that the only fish I ever bred was jewel cichlids...there were 4 in a 34 gallon, bout 4" and the parents killed the other 2, though jewel cichlids are among the most terrotorial and pissy when they breed, and this was a 34g.


----------

